# Umwelt sticker



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

I am planning my yearly trip back to good old Blighty. We will be coming through Luxembourg into Germany visiting Trier then along the Mossel valley to Koblenze then across to Belgium.
My question is will I have to get a Umwelt sticker I do not intend to visit any city centers other than Trier and Koblenze.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

I did not get one and i did all those places a couple of weeks ago. Chasper


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi hogan, We have just changed vans, and got another Umwelt sticker. Although we kept the same reg, but we find it easier to get one than not. Just send the form off with 5 euro note, job done because you never know you may end up in a zone and get a 40 euro fine. I do go on a German website and know they are against it in Germany. But it stands at the moment, and odds are any vans not German Registered are easy pickings with on the spot fines. ( A bit like Spain ) We will be in Germany for 8 weeks from 3rd September.  Bob.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Strickly speaking you will not need one if you are only going to visit Trier and Koblenz and it is a one off visit to Germany. However, as Bob says you might as well get one should you intend visiting more often, especially in view of the small cost.

Incidentally, I decided to purchase one whilst in Cochem in June - strange what one does when on holiday! However, the local issuing office got in such a state with their computer that I made my excuses and left them to it. I should have applied over the web I know.

Ron


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

bobandjane said:


> Hi hogan, We have just changed vans, and got another Umwelt sticker. Although we kept the same reg, but we find it easier to get one than not. Just send the form off with 5 euro note, job done because you never know you may end up in a zone and get a 40 euro fine. I do go on a German website and know they are against it in Germany. But it stands at the moment, and odds are any vans not German Registered are easy pickings with on the spot fines. ( A bit like Spain ) We will be in Germany for 8 weeks from 3rd September.  Bob.


Thanks for your reply but where do I get the form from ?


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, Jane has been pulling her hair out looking for this: 

https://formular.stadt-koeln.de/formular/feinstaubplakette/index.html

Where it says upload file: Leave blank. Photo copy your documents and send a 5 euro note.

And send to:

Stadt Koln
Kfz - Zulassungsstelle
Max - Glomsda - Strabe 4
51105 Koln, Germany

Thats all there is to it. :lol: Bob.


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, Diesen Pfosten gerade stoßen 8O 

For anyone that missed it, and want a sticker, this is the cheapest and best way to get one........... :lol: Bob.


----------



## CJSinn (May 1, 2005)

do you know how long it will take to come through? I've only just found out about this and we're planning on going away Sept 9th, or so (not that we've booked the ferry yet)....

is it worth uploading the file rather than posting it, or is the problem/bank charges with getting the €5 to them?

not sure if we'll actually be going into the towns but better safe than sorry


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

As a matter of interest how long are they valid for? Chasper.


----------



## CJSinn (May 1, 2005)

as long as you have the vehicle i believe


----------

